# Shag's log



## bknoxx (Dec 6, 2011)

Well here it goes my first journal ( im not good at this ) 

 Age- 37  6' 2"
 Weight- 229 this afternoon... up 5lb this week was 222 after summer ( 237 before )
 body fat - don't care lol
 on Pars  Test 750 wk Deca 400 wk <<  g2g SD 20 mg a day a few weeks now starting to feel good  Blacklion's Super Drol is g2g feel strong on it Blacklion's Prolactin inhibitor E-control from IM for estro.
 Running a Power lifting routine 

 Tonight was a lite work out chest & tri's
Flat bench
135x20
155x10
165x8
175x8
185x6
190x4 10lbs more than last week for sets

incline press DB
55x10 3 set's

flat fly DB
45x10 3 set's

standing low fly's cable
50x10 3 sets

 tri pushdowns 
50x10
60x10
70x10

 shoulder shrugs 
230x20
230x25
230x25

 havnt maxed in awhile was 290 so goal is 315 after this 6 weeks bench routine or more see what happens


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 9, 2011)

Back and Bi's ... been nursing a sore shoulder a lil down on weight but felt good
  SD back pump killed my deads lol


 Dead lifts
5x185
5x205
5x225
5x245

 One arm rows 
10x60 3 set's

 Pull downs
10x120
10x130
10x140
10x150

 Low pulls
12x120
12x130
12x140

 Preacher curls
10x65 3 sets

 BB curl
10x60
10x70
10x80


----------



## davegmb (Dec 9, 2011)

That's one hell of a bench warm up 20 x 135lbs!!! Does that not tire you out for your working sets? I usually just warm up with the bar and a few light low rep sets to save energy, just a thought it works for me!


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 10, 2011)

well i usualy only do 10 plus bar warm up but was just bs'n and did 20
 wasnt tired actualy i do run out of steam half way through work outs trying to fix that idk wht to do


----------

